# How The Persecuted Church Preaches



## OPC'n (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, obviously I'm not good at putting up videos here if someone knows how I'd appreciate if you would do it for me. This is a great video about Christ preached by the persecuted church. Thank you!

[video=youtube;hF7rjzDzh6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF7rjzDzh6s[/video]


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?sw...Mej2C&use_get_video_info=1&load_modules=1&hl=


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, Nathan. I've seen people here put up videos right here so that people don't have to link to any place...do you know how to do that? If not that's ok! Yours is certainly better than mine. I'm used to Blogger and Wordpress which just automatically does it for you...no thinking involved!


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 13, 2008)

You can automatically embed youtube videos on the PB.

Just paste the YouTube url in the post box like this:


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF7rjzDzh6s
```

and the video will show up.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, Fred, for doing this for me and also for the instruction. Also, I must have gotten the wrong url for PB....I used the one for Blogger and Wordpress. I'll have to go check out all the url's that are on utube...thanks again!


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 13, 2008)

That is powerful.

What an age we live in- we can watch video on demand anywhere in the world, in another language with translation subtitles and song in perhaps a third language in the background.

From the subtitle translation, it seems this focuses on the cost of following Christ, obeying His Word.

This rubs us the wrong way in this generation because we are so comfortable, we seek comfort, we even expect other people to buy us a (big) house or we call that suffering, a "crisis." Not much, in the face of the cross.

Thank you for posting this and showing us a bit of what the Christian life is about.


----------



## the particular baptist (Nov 13, 2008)

The preacher is Mikael Thomsen and he's preaching to a stunned crowd in Denmark. Thanks for bringing him to our attention Sarah. Pray that God would raise many more men like him.

[video=youtube;iqWaCvAPwXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqWaCvAPwXA[/video]


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow! How refreshing! Thank you Sarah.


----------

